

Steve Yegge on ten great books  - r11t
http://steve.yegge.googlepages.com/ten-great-books

======
d0mine
It is a 2004

~~~
jdale27
...but the books are still great. Show me some great books published since
2004.

------
jalammar
Interesting read. I generally enjoy Steve's writings. Has he ever released any
of his code though or does anyone know any project's he's worked on?

~~~
screwperman
He wrote a/an MMORPG in 100000 lines of Java:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wyvern_(Online_Game)>

He also ported Ruby on Rails to Javascript: <http://steve-
yegge.blogspot.com/2007/06/rhino-on-rails.html>

~~~
jalammar
awesome, thanks

------
redcap
Just an aside - I don't know if Steve works at google or not, but I am put off
by the attribution to googlepages.com above.

It makes it seem that the content is google's, rather than Steve's.

~~~
nopassrecover
He now works at Google but didn't at the time he wrote this particular blog.

Googlepages was Google Page Creator - it's kind of like having an
x.blogger.com site show as blogger.com or x.geocities.com show as
geocities.com.

------
mattyb
Anybody know of any other good book lists?

~~~
dragonquest
[http://www.programmingbooks.org/Books_Every_Programmer_Shoul...](http://www.programmingbooks.org/Books_Every_Programmer_Should_Read)

